# Netbeans 5.0, bei PC Start nur der Mainframe sichtbar



## raptorrs (23. Jun 2006)

Moin zusammen!

Ich benutze seit kurzer Zeit Netbeans 5.0. Auf meinem normalem PC ist alles wunderbar, wenn ich Netbeans jedoch auf dem LapTop starte, kann ich nur den Mainframe sehen. Das Gleiche passiert auch, wenn ich, nachdem ich Netbeans sichtbar gemacht habe, aus NB eine Anwendung starte.

Sichtbar machen kann ich die Fenster nur, wenn ich in den Desktop Eigenschaften die Bildschirmauflösung ändere (z. B von 1600 auf 1024). Danach ist eine vorher gestartete Anwendung sichtbar. Schliesse ich die Anwendung und starte sie ein zweites Mal, kann ich wieder nichts sehen. Setze ich die Auflösung dann wieder hoch, ist alles gut.

Mein Laptop hat in jedem relevanten Punkt die bessere technische Ausstattung. An der Hardware kann es meiner Meinung nach nicht liegen.

Hat jemand ein ähnliches Problem, bzw. noch besser hat jemand eine Lösung für dieses Problem?

Danke im Voraus!!

Gruss

raptorrs


----------



## André Uhres (23. Jun 2006)

raptorrs hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ..Mein Laptop hat in jedem relevanten Punkt die bessere technische Ausstattung..


Manchmal scheitert es am Hauptspeicherplatz. Aber das kann's ja in deinem Fall nicht sein.
Oder vielleicht doch?


----------



## raptorrs (23. Jun 2006)

Hi Andre`!!

Wir sollten vielleicht weine Hotline instalieren!!   

Nein, der Hauptspeicher ist doppelt so gross, wie beim PC. Ausserdem laufen auf dem Laptop vergleichsweise riesige Anwendungen wie zB 3D CAD tadellos, ja sogar wesentlich besser als auf dem PC (Bessere Grafikkarte!)

Es muss irgend etwas anderes sein. Ich habe auch den Eindruck, dass Aufgaben, wie das Löschen eines kleinen Files (ca. 50 KB) teilweise 10 Sekunden brauchen. Vielleicht ist im SetUp von NB irgendetwas einzustellen? Habe es nur installiert und losgelegt.

Wäre für weitere Tips dankbar! (Ich weiss!!! Es müsste eigentlich Tipp heissen )

Gruss

Raptorrs


----------



## raptorrs (25. Jun 2006)

Tag zusammen!

Hab's selbst irgendwie gelöst.

Ich habe einfach nur den nVidea-Treiber in allen Einstellungen auf Default zurückgesetzt. Leider weiss ich nicht, welche der Einstellungen das Problem verursacht hat. Aber egal, jetzt ist alles Bestens.

Danke trotzdem für die Antwort!

Schönen Sonntag noch!

raptorrs


----------

